# Keeping Your Faith Fresh



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2008)

Tired of seeing their faith grow stale, the ladies at Gardenview Family Church bring in Tupperware expert Jeannie Pritchard to show them how to lock in freshness.

**From our friends over at The Sacred Sandwich**


----------



## jakomus (Nov 10, 2008)

jakomus said:


> _ think our faith in the Reformed tradition can always be fresh there a lot to learn soteriology,ecclesiology,christology and so many great authors but it is also up to you to use the resourses that God has put for us to learn through the direction of the holy Spirit_


----------

